# I finally understand the importance of Use Year



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Once I got it through my head that the 11 months/7 months applied to time before start of reservation, use year seemed like an irrelevant concept. I just did not see how it mattered.

Well, I understand it now. I had a big family vacation planned for May and it fell apart. Right after I rented points from another TUGGER because my parents have decided to join us this year, all 4 people that were in the 2BR (RCI exchange) cancelled. I thought no problem, I will cancel the the studio (DVC points) and 1BR (DVC points) and rent the DVC points out. 

So, I call to cancel and the DVC Castmember "reminds" me that both the 2011 UY points that I am using and the 2012 UY points that I borrowed will expire on May 31st because they all count in 2011 UY and I have a June UY. 
ARGGHHH!

I am crossing my fingers that I will be able to rent the points.

elaine


----------



## presley (Mar 23, 2012)

Since they all expire at the end of May, maybe see if you can get some long weekends booked for Easter and Memorial day.  Maybe even Mother's Day.  It might be easy to book out a spec holiday reservation at the going rates.

Otherwise, I am sure that you will have no problem renting them out as distressed points.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 23, 2012)

presley said:


> Since they all expire at the end of May, maybe see if you can get some long weekends booked for Easter and Memorial day.  Maybe even Mother's Day.  It might be easy to book out a spec holiday reservation at the going rates.
> 
> Otherwise, I am sure that you will have no problem renting them out as distressed points.



I hope that I can get the points rented out --- it's about 240 points! I have them listed with Dave Mullett. I have never had distressed points before...

elaine


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 23, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I hope that I can get the points rented out --- it's about 240 points! I have them listed with Dave Mullett. I have never had distressed points before...
> 
> elaine



Dave's group is very professional, just rented out some of my points with them. I was surprised as I thought I would end up with multiple reservations for studios, nope 1st request was 5 nights in a Sav view 2br at AKV.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> Dave's group is very professional, just rented out some of my points with them. I was surprised as I thought I would end up with multiple reservations for studios, nope 1st request was 5 nights in a Sav view 2br at AKV.



WOW! That was a great reservation. 

I had already rented some of my points - first was a 6 night 2BR at BCV --- that was nice --- and that trip is booked in June using the 2012 points. I have also had a studio for 3 nights. 

At this point, I will take what I can get. 

elaine


----------



## Gracey (Mar 23, 2012)

Elaine,  I never understood the relevance of use year also.  This is a good example.  Hopefully you will get those rented out quickly!


----------



## gandalf252002 (Mar 23, 2012)

I am guessing you have already been over to mouseowners (thanks Chriske for this website).  A friend of mine owns DVC and she had no idea what she had, etc.  I recommended that site to her, and with in a week of posting she was able to rent out points from 2010 / 2011 which she thought were going to go to waste.



glypnirsgirl said:


> Once I got it through my head that the 11 months/7 months applied to time before start of reservation, use year seemed like an irrelevant concept. I just did not see how it mattered.
> 
> Well, I understand it now. I had a big family vacation planned for May and it fell apart. Right after I rented points from another TUGGER because my parents have decided to join us this year, all 4 people that were in the 2BR (RCI exchange) cancelled. I thought no problem, I will cancel the the studio (DVC points) and 1BR (DVC points) and rent the DVC points out.
> 
> ...


----------



## chriskre (Mar 23, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I hope that I can get the points rented out --- it's about 240 points! I have them listed with Dave Mullett. I have never had distressed points before...
> 
> elaine



I just rented 48 points to a friend at work.   I'd ask around in your sphere of influence.  When someone finds out that they can stay on-site and pay off site prices by renting from you, you shouldn't have any trouble moving those points.  I was shocked that this year I rented a few points without much effort.  Next year I think I'll put in a little more effort and raise my asking price.   



gandalf252002 said:


> I am guessing you have already been over to mouseowners (thanks Chriske for this website).  A friend of mine owns DVC and she had no idea what she had, etc.  I recommended that site to her, and with in a week of posting she was able to rent out points from 2010 / 2011 which she thought were going to go to waste.



Mouseowners has a very active rent/trade/transfer points board.  It's not as strict as the DIS.  The only restriction is that you cannot rent a 7 day ressie starting on a weekend. (They're trying to stop the RCI rentals on the site) so don't rent an exchange and you'll be fine.  You can do 6 days or 8 days if you're doing spec renting, just not 7 days.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Mouseowners is my original forum! I don't go there much anymore, but it used to be my haven. Someone on Mouseowners referred me here.

And I had forgotten about the rent board over there --- I think I will mosey on over there. 

elaine


----------



## slum808 (Mar 24, 2012)

I too started on mouseowners, then chriskre recommended Tug. I still frequent mouseowners for renting or selling. The rental adds now make up about half the daily post. No doubt some of that is fallout from the DIS.


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 24, 2012)

slum sent me to mouseowners for my VGC rental before I bought my VGC contract.


----------



## slum808 (Mar 24, 2012)

How did that go? Are you an owner now?


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 24, 2012)

I am.  

I rented for my weekend I wanted in Sept and then happened upon a great contract that was $88/pt with a bunch of carry over pts.


----------



## slum808 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congratulations! I think that's a good price considering the demand there. I've seen post on DIS from people who have tried to buy resale and have been rofred twice already.


----------



## Lint (Mar 24, 2012)

slum808 said:


> I too started on mouseowners, then chriskre recommended Tug. I still frequent mouseowners for renting or selling. The rental adds now make up about half the daily post. No doubt some of that is fallout from the DIS.



Hi - I'm still a relatively new DVC owner and was wondering what the "fallout" is that you're referring to.  Does the DIS boards prohibit certain types of postings?  Thanks!


----------



## slum808 (Mar 24, 2012)

Lint said:


> Hi - I'm still a relatively new DVC owner and was wondering what the "fallout" is that you're referring to.  Does the DIS boards prohibit certain types of postings?  Thanks!



Yes they have banned a number of users, but that's not what I was referring to. They uses to allow uswest the post rental ads for free, then they said if you dont post enough they're going to charge you to place adds. Its a decent business practice, but it pushed a lot of users away.


----------



## spencersmama (Mar 24, 2012)

Is it possible to change the use year?  Is the use year assigned by Disney during the original purchase?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 24, 2012)

spencersmama said:


> Is it possible to change the use year?  Is the use year assigned by Disney during the original purchase?



Yes - Use Year is assigned at time of purchase and you can choose the UY. I have owned my points since 1994 and this is the first time that it has made any difference to me. And if I had not had some of my family cancel, it would not matter for this trip either.


----------



## chalee94 (Mar 26, 2012)

spencersmama said:


> Is it possible to change the use year?  Is the use year assigned by Disney during the original purchase?



if you are buying a resale contract, the use year month is what it is.  you cannot change it later.

once you buy a contract directly, the UY month cannot be changed.

as already stated, UY month is a nonissue unless you have to cancel.  if you need to cancel, it is much better to be traveling in the first few months of your use year than at the end of it.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 27, 2012)

I was able to rent most of my expiring pointsl 

I have point breakage! Usually when I have orphaned points, I have just given them away - preferable for a transfer so that as many as possible can be used. 

With the cancellation, I ended up with 5 orphaned points that I can do nothing with. Because they were borrowed points, they are not transferrable.

I guess that is not too bad over a 18 year period.


----------



## elaine (Mar 27, 2012)

wow--that is great! I remember all your painstaking planning going into this trip. At least you didn't get stuck with the expiring points---I think DVC is one of the only timeshares where you could cancel so late and still come out OK. Elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

elaine said:


> wow--that is great! I remember all your painstaking planning going into this trip. At least you didn't get stuck with the expiring points---I think DVC is one of the only timeshares where you could cancel so late and still come out OK. Elaine



DVC is still my favorite timeshare. It is so flexible. 

For awhile, we considered selling because it was so easy to trade into. Now that it has gotten harder and more TPUs, I don't want to sell our SSR points. Ian still wants to. It is a non-issue right now because we have vacations booked through October for friends. 

Ian and I are both Disneyed out. We have made about 18 trips since we married 9 years ago. In 2010, we made 6 trips. In 2008, we made 5. 

Our children are all in their 20s. And the oldest is married. I am hoping for grandchildren sometime in the future and I don't want to be short on points. Ian says that he can think of more fun things to do with a grandchild than Disney World!


----------



## slum808 (Mar 29, 2012)

If you points are already paid for, I would hold on to them and just rent the points out each year. The resale market for SSR is very depressed right now. Many contracts even fully loaded are being sold for $45-$50/point. With SSRs lower mf, you can easily get twice your mf in renting. If you know ahead of time that you're not going to use your points, transfering to another owner takes most of work out of it. Demand for point rentals is picking up and many owners are now asking $11-$12 points instead of the old standard $10. With Disney continuing to raise the price of new points, I feel this will only help the rental market. Maybe as all the cheap contracts are bought up SSR and other DVC properties will rebound a little, then it will be a better time to sell.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

slum808 said:


> If you points are already paid for, I would hold on to them and just rent the points out each year. The resale market for SSR is very depressed right now. Many contracts even fully loaded are being sold for $45-$50/point. With SSRs lower mf, you can easily get twice your mf in renting. If you know ahead of time that you're not going to use your points, transfering to another owner takes most of work out of it. Demand for point rentals is picking up and many owners are now asking $11-$12 points instead of the old standard $10. With Disney continuing to raise the price of new points, I feel this will only help the rental market. Maybe as all the cheap contracts are bought up SSR and other DVC properties will rebound a little, then it will be a better time to sell.



OOHH... thanks for the details. Except for 10 points (5 at SSR and 5 at OKW --- those are the ones affected by the UY), I was able to rent out in just a few days. I ended up with 5 orphan points at OKW. I have 46 more points from my 2012 UY that I can borrow from to have a reasonable chance at one more rental. 

I am going to talk to Ian again about keeping them. We did okay financially renting them out.

elaine


----------

